# Outlook uses wrong date



## johnston (Apr 9, 1999)

I have a user on the network whose Outlook is putting "27 January, 1998" on every one of his outgoing messages. His PC "clock" is keeping accurate time & date. Anyone seen this behavior before? Have a solution?

Thanks


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Most likely, your user has dd MMMM yyyy set as the date format under Start-Settings-Control Panel-Regional Settings, Date tab. Whether it's his short or long date, I'm not sure. Generally, here in the US, they would be mm/dd/yyyy and can be selected from the dropdown or the appropriate format typed in, such as I had to do to duplicate the behavior on the short date field.

------------------
~dreamboat~
Brainbench MVP for Microsoft Word
http://www.brainbench.com


----------



## johnston (Apr 9, 1999)

I have visited the user and discovered that it is not actually his Outlook where the problem resides. The only place this date comes into play is when he uses his "Send To" option and sends to a "Mail Recipient". I cannot find any place to "set" the date on this. Anyone know??


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Maybe these will help:

Q192084 - X400: Incorrect Date on Message Sent Through X.400 Gateway

Q192595 - XFOR: Incorrect Date on Message Sent Through Lotus cc:Mail Connector

Q197717 - OL2000: Received Date and Time for E-mail Messages Is Incorrect

Q180072 - OL98: Received Date and Time for E-mail Messages Is Incorrect

Q167991 - OL97: Received Date and Time for E-mail Messages Is Incorrect

The OL 2000 one mentions this


> quote:
> 
> To resolve this problem, ensure that the Time Zone settings for Outlook are correct and match the Date/Time settings in the Windows Control Panel. To set the Time Zone for Outlook, use the following steps:
> 
> ...


Hope these help









[This message has been edited by RandyG (edited 08-29-2000).]


----------

